# Broken Leg!



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm sure if it was a bad break he would be doing more than limping, like not weight bearing at all.
If he's not neutered look for an abscess anywhere on his body, common in cats that fight.
He'll eat regular food if he can't catch anything. Offer some canned food.
He'll get better or he won't. I don't mean to sound harsh but without vet care that's how it is.


----------



## PiaffePony (Dec 14, 2015)

Would your large animal vet be willing to take a look at him? May be something and set your mind at ease if he isn't good about going in a cat carrier to your small animal vet.


----------



## tim62988 (Aug 30, 2012)

if you're going to have a vet look at it (good idea, has he had a rabies shot lately? all your barn cats should be up to date) make sure he is in a crate/room BEFORE you have the vet come out. I know you said the cat doesn't like it but it'll be cheaper than having the vet stop out and get a bill for the vet to drive and not see a cat....

I personally think that a trip to the vet would be his best shot, also feeding him in a separate area from the others(if you can get him to eat canned or dry food), if he starts to drop too much weight then it may be time for a tough decision before nature "takes it's course" 

probably not the answer you "wanted" but just a few things to think about


----------



## dawnandduke2002 (Sep 28, 2015)

*Broken Leg*

Well, I'm kind of in a touchy situation here. My dad thinks I should just 'let nature take it's course', so obviously he's not going to pay for a vet to come out. But, say if our big animal vet did come out it would probably be around spring of 2016. I'm a teen and have $0 to pay for a vet bill. Yes, he is up to date on his shots and yes he his neutered. Also, by 'limping', I guess what I really meant was that he was only walking on his other three legs and not on that one.


----------



## dawnandduke2002 (Sep 28, 2015)

*** update ***

** UPDATE **

So, we've figured out what the source is; a couple raccoons also came to our house, limping. I had the idea that they were getting caught in traps, so we asked our neighbor, the only one who traps around here, and he said that yea, he had traps being set off but nothing was caught. So, we're guessing he got caught in a trap. He's doing better, so I think it's just a sprain, but he still limps on it. He's finally eating regular cat food, so he gets that and I made him a insulated house on the deck.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

Without a vet you have no way of knowing if its a sprain, broken or turning gangrenous due to infection. I hope the cat pulls through, too bad to your dad its 'just a farm cat" and to let nature take its course. Actually pretty cruel also.


----------

